
Google Maps will let you chat with businesses - amanzi
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/14/18095863/google-maps-business-chat-rcs-messaging-feelings
======
amanzi
For me, the key quote in the article is this: > what the heck is going on with
Google Maps? It is becoming overburdened with so many features and design
changes that it’s becoming harder and harder to just get directions in it.

